# Trim-Tex Step A Bull???



## tonyvlx (Feb 6, 2008)

Has anyone used the 3/4' Trim Tex Step A Bull Corner Bead??
Im thinking of using this style bead in my new house. Problem is Trim-tex does not offer this style in a 45deg(splayed) version for outside 45 angles. Trim-tex also dont offer the inside and outside 90's for the corners. Has anyone used this product??? What are your thoughts???


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Used it last month on a smaller house with two arches. The arches are actually two pieces to allow the center to remain unkerfed. The base sdapters just glue on top of the bead but are a little bit too thin. Really like the look as it gives a good praint break to change colors. Did not realize there aren't os corner adapters yet.

Can tell you that it took an extra pass to fill the taller fin that makes the "step". But it does look awesome completed.


----------



## tonyvlx (Feb 6, 2008)

Did you have any outside 45deg angles?? Did the regular 90deg bead work with an off angle like 45deg?? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

No to both. Used it on a smaller job that had maybe 12 regular 90's and two arches. But am planning to use it on some bigger jobs in the spring. I'd call somebody at Trim-Tex and tell them you need the 120 and adapters. They may have them in the pipeline.


----------



## tonyvlx (Feb 6, 2008)

Ya i did call trim-tex.Lady i talked to wasent very helpfull.I asked her about the 45 splayed bead and she said "Nope". Them i asked her about the inside/outside 90's she said "we got something". Going to try to miter the corners myself.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Try this site I believe they offer what your looking for
http://www.phillipsmfg.com/products/vbt/bull_cornb.htm#3_4BSP
Rebel


----------

